# Snowman Ornament Knitted (FREE)



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Another request for this one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowman-knitted-ornament-2

FREE


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

This is brilliant Hennie. Just what I need and so simple. Thank you so much.

Lin x


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So cute .


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Really cute!!
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very adorable!


----------



## Glenysm (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks Hennie, he's delightful


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I add a little chocolate to each one.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cute snowman. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Too cute


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, how cute!!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I think I might try this. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for this. Will definitely try this.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

If any one wants the pattern but isnt a Ravelry fan, just PM me with your email address and I can email it


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank You for the link, will make some to give to my SIL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Putting a chocolate inside is such a good idea.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Putting a chocolate inside is such a good idea.


And they can use it as a puppet after eating the chocolate, might keep them quiet for all of ten minutes lol


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there a penguin to go with it? This is really cute.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Really cute! Thanks for the link on Ravelry.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, I love to make ornaments.


----------

